# Fonts and icons in sidebars - Snow Leopard



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I am using Snow Leopard and have a new, huge monitor, and the high resolution makes things look very tiny. Is there any way to increase the sizes of the icons and fonts in the sidebar? I have made the icons in icon view 64x64, and increased the font size in list view to size 14 font, but that has no effect on the sidebar or on text on toolbars. Is there any way to increase the sizes of things in sidebars or toolbars?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I do not believe so. Those are controlled on a per app case. Rumor has 10.7 addressing this very issue as one of it's many features, but we won't know for sure until it is released.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

What about with just the Finder? That is by Mac OS itself.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is nothing in the system to do so.


----------

